# Monaco



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Any riding out in Monaco? I will be taking a trip there in the next season and was wondering if I should bring the bikes, or just look at the fancy cars.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh come on! I can't believe no one has ridden in Monaco!


----------



## mr_manatane (Dec 27, 2008)

Hawwwwww! monaco is a city-state, you know? a bit like Hong Kong.
I'll encourage you to take a car and drive avg 200 kil eastern or north east of this city (In never have liked the "bling bling" scent of this town) and go to the french southern alps : Nice (or Nizza) city and its surroundings : sospel, vallée de la vésubie (home of the famous transvésubienne race)...you'll find singletrack maps on vttour.fr and other sites (as posted on the other topics, "france" or such).


----------



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

Not Monaco, but in September we stayed a bit further west along the coast near St Tropez. We took hybrid bikes to cover both on and off road riding. Couldn't find much in the way of MTB (or VTT ) guides online. The off road terrain we came across was mainly very dry, loose gravel and chunky rock fire roads. Not much fun. Very, very similar to the South Western Australian coastal conditions I know so well. On the other hand the road riding was superb. We said that next time it would be road bike only.


----------



## mr_manatane (Dec 27, 2008)

don't stay on the riviera if you want to ride your bike... the "esterel" region is really superb for that and is only less than 100 kil north of it. The region looks like colorado (in much smaller) with lanscapes of "ocre" color


----------



## arghvark (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about offroad riding around Monaco but I nevertheless tend to agree with Uncle Shooter. (Great byline by the way!) 

On the other hand I live a couple hours west of Monaco and there is a lot of really great riding here, both road and offroad. Sort of eastern Bouches-du-Rhone and western Var. A lot of fire-road type stuff with many crazy little single tracks that range from fast swoopy to crazy technical rock descents (or trials-type climbs if you get turned around!) And you haven't lived until you've climbed and descended the Ventoux! (Which may a bit far, like 3 hours from Monaco)

Do you read french? 

Argh


----------



## triplex (Aug 3, 2008)

Hy, This region is lovefull for riding conditions, there are many spots to ride, XC to freeride sessions.

This is next the city of NICE, and close to one of the most important mountain bike event in france : http://www.rocazur.com/

So if you look for trips and if you have a GPS you can check this Website : http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps

And if you are looking for french riders to guide you, you can ask on this french Forum (the most popular) : http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=35182&st=300
or this one : http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=16831&st=26220

http://www.1001sentiers.fr/vttheque/ourouler.html

excuse my english, I am French !


----------

